# Entry-level chef jobs around the world



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

I will be graduating culinary school in a few months here in London, and I'd like to work for a year or two in the industry before opening a gastropub of my own. I've been in the bar business for ten years, and my family has been in the bar business for about 30 years, but we've never offered food in our bars (a wet bar of our types is actually quite common where we're from). While planning a new pub project, my interest in the food aspect of the project grew over a period of two years and I decided to travel to London to complete a quick, intensive (six to nine hours per day, six days per week) cuisine program.

Anyway, I'm looking to work after completing culinary studies in July. I love to travel, and I'm open to moving almost anywhere in the world.

If I'm unable to find a job, I'll probably just go with my original plan of hiring a head chef and kitchen staff and working a few days out of the week in the kitchen myself.

Some places I'm considering:

New Zealand (I hear there is a shortage of chefs)

Japan (expat-owned, or other English-speaking work environments)

Cape Town, South Africa

Ireland

Resort/tourist destinations

Cruise ships

If anyone has information or personal experience of the aforementioned locations, much appreciated if you could share.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

We have a shortage of decent(let alone good) chefs in Sweden. Gothenberg, Stockholm, Malmö, all looking for hard working chefs and paying a decent wage. Its, EU so no immagration issues and English as a working language here is almost standard in restaurants. Housing can be a bit of a pain but if your willing to do a few months here and there on sublets its a lot eaiser. The same needs and conditions apply in Denmark. Oslo is always looking to but may be s bit of paperwork since its non EU. I can point you to some contacts, or ideas in the gothenberg area if your interesterd.


----------



## createasaurus (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm actually an American citizen, not from the UK, so I'm not sure what the visa situation is like for Americans. Thank you for letting me know about Sweden and Denmark, I never considered those places but I will now 

And yes, I would love to be pointed in the right direction! Thank you.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Its a bit tougher for us Americans to just come and work here in Scandi land but not impossible. Getting a work visa thru the consulet would be a pretty easy thing to do if you had a place lined up to work, unlike dealing with American INS. Id suggest looking at the swedish embassy website and also something like the website for restaurang assistance, swedish company like manpower, but better.


----------



## roel ansems (Jun 4, 2014)

Lagom, I just read your post and maybe you are the person that i'm looking for!

I am a starting chef from Holland, i just finished my 4-year chef education here and i am also currently working as a chef.

However, I plan to move to Stockholm in a couple of months because my girlfriend is from Stockholm, next year i'm going to start an education there but for now i'm looking for a job as a chef in Stockholm. My English is fluent and my experience is being a chef student for 4 with both banqueting and á la carte cooking and now i have a fulltime job as a chef, also both with banqueting and á la carte.

I also already have housing because my girlfriend has an apartment in Stockholm.

If anaybody else has any leads they are also welcome to reply!

thank you in advance!!


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

@Roel

Well you got the main battle in Stockholm solved, housing. Housing is a real bear there so count yourself ahead of the game. 

My contacts in Stockholm are almost zero, I'm in Göteborg, west coast. However, I do know the entire country is screaming for cooks that are skilled. Check out arbetsformedling.se it is the job posting website from the employeement office. You can switch to english but the postings will still be in Swedish. Typt kock into the search bar and narrow your search to stockholm. Also, if you send me a facebook contact I can send you an invite to a private chef group here in sweden and it is not a bad place to pick up some job leads. Lastly, dust off you CV and go door hopping, it does work here as the majority of jobs are filled without adds. 
You probly wont get offered a perminante position(fast anstalling) at first but if you get on at one place you can make some contacts quickly, if your good, and work as much as you want. 

Pm me with any questions you have.


----------



## sclippers (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey,

I know this is a old post but looks like maybe you can give me a little advice!!! I am wanting to move to Sweden after Xmas and looking into jobs, I am currently a manager at a restaurant but my background is from working my way up through the kitchen into this position. My issue is that I have no formal chef qualifications but i have ran a kitchen!

Any advice would be appreciated and any pointers to place would be great, ideally Gothenburg area or further up in varmlands area.

Thanks!!


----------

